# Converting base cabinet to humidor



## Jared (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm a relative newbie and have been lurking and observing the forum for a while. I have an idea and I'm hoping for suggestions. I've convinced my wife to allow me to convert one of the base cabinets under the bar in my basement to a humidor. It's just a standard, 24-inch width kitchen base cabinet with one drawer above a single door. The cabinets for the bar were installed a little over a year ago. The interior of the cabinet is white laminate over particleboard, and the cabinet door/front is knotty alder. I haven't posted on the board before, so I can't post images yet.

My idea is basically to build a sealed 5-sided box into the lower part of the cabinet (the drawer will be excluded from the humi), then line the sealed box and the cabinet door with Spanish cedar, and seal the door as much as possible with magnet closure and weatherstripping. From the outside, it will still just look like a kitchen cabinet. I will probably use an electronic humidification system like the Accumonitor.

Has anyone tried this before? I'm assuming it would not be advisable to mount the SC directly to the laminate for moisture purposes, which is why I figured I would build an intermediate layer/box into it. But maybe I'm wrong. Any suggestions? Would it be better to use a real plywood like oak for that middle layer, or MDF? I live in Utah, so the difference in RH between the humidor and the ambient air will be pretty significant.

Also, any advice regarding what to seal the corners with? Are there compounds to stay away from because of odor? Thanks.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Jared,

Welcome to Puff.

First, go over to the New Pufferfish forum and give us a nice introduction. Let us get to know you.

Second, it sounds like an interesting project and you're wise to be wary of the particle board, even in Utah's dry climate (I went to highschool and college there). You should create some kind of prophylaxis between the humidor and particle board. As far as glue, plain ole water-based wood, or carpenters glue is fine. If you want to spent the money on Spanish cedar board, you can seal the outer aspects with shellac. Weather stripping works fine to create an adequate seal. Be sure you use strong enough magnets to get it to hold tight. Accumonitors are GREAT! Not sure what your cubic footage is, but if it's going to be small, you might get away with passive humidification like Heartfelt beads.

Good luck! Go Utes!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

pics would help!

i thought bass cab first cause im a bassist - and i immediately saw an 4x8 cab with circular glass windows instead of speakers with a bunch of shelves. that'd be awesome


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

Zogg said:


> pics would help!
> 
> i thought bass cab first cause im a bassist - and i immediately saw an 4x8 cab with circular glass windows instead of speakers with a bunch of shelves. that'd be awesome


Awesome! I also play bass, for fun, though. Bass cab humi would be cool. Hide your stash covert style. Probably would attract more attention to it, though, when you open it.


----------



## Jared (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Herf N Turf, I went and posted on the New Pufferfish board to formally introduce myself. Hopefully I can get more involved on here, and get my post count up to where I can share pics when I get the project started. The cabinet will be about 7 cubic feet, approximately. After reading this board for a while I am considering using beads instead of the Accumonitor. But I like the idea of being able to adjust the setting on the fly, since at this point I honestly can't say what RH level will be my personal preference.

And yes, Go Utes! I'm not an alumnus, but most of my friends here are, and it's been exciting to have such a competitive program there the past several years. It'll be even more exciting next year when they jump to the Pac 10.


----------



## Jared (Sep 30, 2010)

And sorry to set up false hopes with the bass/base cabinet thing, guys. Hopefully someone else follows through with your idea, which would be awesome. You know, it seems like sealed speaker enclosures could make a decent foundation for a humi.

In all honestly, I have also recently considered trying to convert a big old 1960s-era Magnavox console stereo into a humidor. Just strip out all the guts and turn it into a giant Spanish cedar-lined chest. But lately it seems like every piece of furniture I look at makes me think about how it could be turned into a humidor. I think it's an illness.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Jared said:


> lately it seems like every piece of furniture I look at makes me think about how it could be turned into a humidor. I think it's an illness.


Good to know I'm not the only one! :beerchug: :dude:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Me three!

"What Could be Finer
than a Spanish Cedar Liner?" :sing:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Jared,

I strongly suggest you start out shooting for 65% rH for your sticks. It's the happiest happy medium there is. When I was living in Park City, I stored my sticks at 70% without problem, but the climate was even drier there than in Slick City. The reason was simple; that's just what everyone did in those days.

Now, I find that everything smokes better and is more consistent at 65%. I get absolutely no burn issues with no loss of flavor. Cubans, I store even lower at 60%, but if they ever come out with 58% beads, I will be the first in line.

Since your on the cusp, size wise, I think I'd go ahead and throw down for the Accumonitor EZ.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Jared,
> 
> I strongly suggest you start out shooting for 65% rH for your sticks. It's the happiest happy medium there is. When I was living in Park City, I stored my sticks at 70% without problem, but the climate was even drier there than in Slick City. The reason was simple; that's just what everyone did in those days.lower at 60%, but if they ever come out with 58% beads, I will be the first
> 
> ...


Totally. I've had the pleasure of owning two of them, and I personally know 4 guys in town that use them and _everyone_ is super happy with them. They work super well, and just such a solid product. They cost some money, but spend it, its very much worth it.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Jared,
> 
> I strongly suggest you start out shooting for 65% rH for your sticks. It's the happiest happy medium there is. When I was living in Park City, I stored my sticks at 70% without problem, but the climate was even drier there than in Slick City. The reason was simple; that's just what everyone did in those days.
> 
> ...


Herf quick question about the accumonitor, how does this set up? meaning can you keep the monitor outside the humidor cabinet?


----------



## Jared (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Herf & Turtle, I will definitely be going for the Accumonitor and certainly experiment with 65%. My current small humidor has a Diamond Crown refillable humidifier that stays right around 70%, so that's what I've been accustomed to.

I'll try to stay active on the board to get my post count up so I will be able to post pictures when I actually get the project started. I know the discussion isn't very helpful without pics. It'll probably be a few weeks from now, since I don't even have the SC lumber yet.


----------



## Jared (Sep 30, 2010)

I first posted this thread a few months ago, and I wanted to follow up. I don't know if the attached pictures will work or not. The idea here was to get a decent-sized humidor that my wife could tolerate. I don't have the talent or tools for decent finish carpentry, so I had the idea to convert an existing built-in cabinet to a humi. This is in the bar area of my basement.

I first built a box into the cabinet using luaun plywood. The idea was to get that box reasonably sealed, then line it with the Spanish Cedar. I used some expanding foam in the corners, then cut away the excess after it had dried. After that was done, I lined the inside with SC, then built and installed the drawer. It's nothing fancy, but it gives me a fair amount of space. My basement never gets above around 68 degrees, so it seems to be working well. I'm still thinking about investing in the Accumonitor, but in the mean time I've got a couple pounds of beads spread around. The door is sealed with foam weatherstrip. The whole thing seems to be holding RH pretty well.


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome job! What did you use to seal the door? Is that velcro or something else. I just got a Lauderdale Cabinet Humi and I am looking for something to seal the door better with.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice work! Looks great!


----------



## Jared (Sep 30, 2010)

Stevins said:


> Awesome job! What did you use to seal the door? Is that velcro or something else. I just got a Lauderdale Cabinet Humi and I am looking for something to seal the door better with.


Around the edge of the door is 1/4 inch, self-adhesive foam weatherstrip. I also installed a lock in the cabinet door, which holds the door closed tightly enough that the foam gives a pretty good seal. I also installed two magnets, but they aren't really strong enough on their own. The lock is really what holds it tight. I think there are guys on the forum who can give pretty good recommendations about different sealing options, but I'm no expert. With my gaps, weather strip was the best choice.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Jared said:


> And sorry to set up false hopes with the bass/base cabinet thing, guys. Hopefully someone else follows through with your idea, which would be awesome. You know, it seems like sealed speaker enclosures could make a decent foundation for a humi.
> 
> In all honestly, I have also recently considered trying to convert a big old 1960s-era Magnavox console stereo into a humidor. Just strip out all the guts and turn it into a giant Spanish cedar-lined chest. But lately it seems like every piece of furniture I look at makes me think about how it could be turned into a humidor. I think it's an illness.


Hey Bro, don't feel like you are the only one with that sickness, I too look at furniture pieces and wonder if I can make a humidor out of them.
I think everyone will get bit by the same bug if they smoke cigars long enough.
As a mater of fact I bought an old TV cabinet and am currently trying to figure out how to break it down and turn it into two humidors, it is just to big to be just one humidor so I am planning on cutting it down and making two out if it.
I just need to find the SC to line it with and then get to work on it. I will for sure show pictures of it if I ever get it finished.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Jared said:


> And sorry to set up false hopes with the bass/base cabinet thing, guys. Hopefully someone else follows through with your idea, which would be awesome. You know, it seems like sealed speaker enclosures could make a decent foundation for a humi.
> 
> In all honestly, I have also recently considered trying to convert a big old 1960s-era Magnavox console stereo into a humidor. Just strip out all the guts and turn it into a giant Spanish cedar-lined chest. But lately it seems like every piece of furniture I look at makes me think about how it could be turned into a humidor. I think it's an illness.


I have the humidor fever as well. It's hilarious because I have been looking at a vintage stereo console system as well. Just got to get the guts to go out and buy one and actually do the work! AWESOME job on your cabinet humidor by the way!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

It looks great, but one problem... You have acids in there. you should really take those out and just toss them in a tupperware container, with some beads.


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

that turned out very nice


----------



## Jared (Sep 30, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> It looks great, but one problem... You have acids in there. you should really take those out and just toss them in a tupperware container, with some beads.


Thanks man, yeah, the Acids are not there for the long term. I picked up a 5-pack on a whim last week, and figured the cellos would at least limit any mingling for the very short term until I put something else together. I know you're supposed to keep them in a separate humi. I figured I would try them quickly and see if I like them, then figure out a separate space for infused cigars if I plan to buy more. I'll get them out of here in short order.


----------



## Stranger929 (Jan 21, 2011)

I want that! Very nice job on the humi!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice job! And that's a great use of existing cabinet in a place, and in a way, that doesn't impose on anything else.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice job! Came out really good.


----------



## Jared (Sep 30, 2010)

marked said:


> Nice job! And that's a great use of existing cabinet in a place, and in a way, that doesn't impose on anything else.


Thanks, that was sort of how I sold my wife on the idea. When it's closed, it just looks like a regular undercounter cabinet (although with a brass lock on it). So we didn't have to worry about fitting anything into the decor, and since this bar is in our basement it doesn't really interfere with space we use regularly. And it's close to the sink, which makes it convenient when I'm refilling humidifiers and draining excess and such.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice. I have similar issues in trying to create a space for the cigars that doesn't impose on my wife and won't "detract" from the rest of the house. And I too find myself looking at pieces of furniture with the idea of turning them into humi's. Currently have an old chest of drawers/changing table that has to be 25 years old with who knows how many coats of paint on it. Been thinking of stripping it down and doing something similar to what you did = remove guts and build a solid, airtight box to insert. Like the sliding drawer and wondered how to get a good seal so your project has given me lots of good ideas - thanks,


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

:tu: on a job well done.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

*Jared* nice solution for the space problem.


----------

